# Project XTR Strada



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

So here I'm gonna post some pics of my new project. its not exactly frame building but its definitely DIY so I think this forum is best suited for the thread. Now you're wondering what the hell is this crap really?

Its an xtr 9sp shifter adapted to fit on a road handlebar, at a useful location and in a useful position so its always accessible just like on a mtb. 

So why am I building this in the first place when there are brifters? Because I want to be able to shift up when I sprint and have my hands in the drops, I also want to do all the shifting with my thumb, and the xtr shifter have the best feel and best quality out there. I also wanted to separate brakes and shifters since the shifter section of brifters seems to be really shitty quality and breaks easily.

Also I'm running 6sp with 8sp spacing so at most I could use a 9sp shifter and a jtek. High quality 9sp brifters disappeared a long long long time ago, but I happened to have 3 9sp xtrs, so I'll use those instead.

As soon as I have managed to drink beer and resize some pics there will be pics here. I'm riding with the XTR Strada on monday so it will be operational then.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Post pics when you start the thread. Doing it wrong!*










*long day, lots to drink tonight, your mileage may vary, not the opinion of myself or MTBR.com.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

For no other reason than I love to see cool mods like this, subscribed. The pic above almost made up for the lack of pics in the 1st thread!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I know a guy here in PDX trying to unload a road-bar modified XTR shifter if anyone wants one for whatever ridiculous reason?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I can think of lots of ridiculous reasons! :thumbsup: Pics?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> I can think of lots of ridiculous reasons! :thumbsup: Pics?


Its coming


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

How come you didn't just bore out the original clamps to fit the road bar? Do the new mount hold the shifter at a different angle?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Live Wire said:


> How come you didn't just bore out the original clamps to fit the road bar? Do the new mount hold the shifter at a different angle?


the original would have put the shifter in a very weird position and angle. With this solution I can test different angles and distances from the bar (the angle range can be seen in the last 2 pics). I chose something in between those to test first. I just drilled 2 holes that mached the angle and it came out good. It took me about half an hour to make up my mind on that praticular angle though. The tradeoff in angle towards the rider is that the front lever will get too close to the bar and prevent you from using that hand position while riding. Also when wearing winter gloves I wanted some clearance between everything.

also there is a weird angle there on the handlebar, so to be able to mount any type of clamp there I made the clamp hole 26mm and used 2 4-5mm wide split brass rings about 1mm thick.

After I snapped those pics I cleaned it up with a sandpaper and chamfered all edges to make it more ergonomic.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Have you seen any of the mounts designed for XT thumbshifters or 1st Gen XTR triggers and Dirt drops? Lots of good ideas there. Search the Vintage, Retro, Classic forum.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

car bone said:


> Its coming
> 
> View attachment 824931
> View attachment 824932
> ...


Awesome! Totally awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah its done now btw, I just haven't had time to assemble it and take pics of it yet. Nor build up my bike as I was supposed to. Maybe at the end of the week.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*XT Shifter Mounts*


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Crazy slick!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

looks like you invested quite some time in that mount. Its much nicer than mine. I used a hacksaw, a cordless drill and a file to make mine


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Good enough!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

here it is


----------

